# Jigging near Jetties--Question.



## Rockport Russ (Oct 11, 2006)

Kil (or anyone else for that matter):

I would be interested if you have ever tried jigging (Japanese style or otherwise) while anchored or drifting in the ship channel of one of the larger jetty systems (specifically the Texas jetties at Galveston, Port O'Connor, or Port Aransas)? I suppose the main targets would be bull redfish, jackfish, and the occasional grouper that might come along as they used to many years ago. Thanks.

Russ


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have caught bull red on jigs(frenzy angry jigs all pink 7oz) out on oil rigs out of freeport. so i dont see why you cant catch them at jetties all you gotta do is mark them with bottom machine.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

If I were you, I would try because you never know until you try.
But, I rarely had good success of jigging when water is not deep enough.


----------

